# I dont get this....More pictures.



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I got a call from my job today saying that a couple of baby rats were abandoned at my work(they know I'm a rat fanatic). I was told they were pretty young and wanted me to come see them. I was not prepared to see what I was about to see.

I don't understand this..A little baby dumbo girl and a blue hooded boy? What? Why would someone just abandon these two? The girl can't be more than 3 weeks old and the boy..I don't know. Maybe 4-5 weeks? He's pretty thin and the girl is so scared. The boy is such a lover, and has been licking me nonstop and won't stop running around and the girl goes to sleep in my hand. Of course I wasn't going to leave these two, so I took them home. 

I have some KMR which I am going to give the girl. Does anyone have any other suggestions? She's eating a rat block in my hand right now, so she can eat solids. 

I'm so mad someone would just leave them in a box in my store.

Here's the poor things...
The baby girl..









And the baby boy..


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

They're so beautiful! I'm sorry those people were so effing inconsiderate. It's one thing if they come to you and ask if you can take them, but just to dump them on you like 1. they're not living animals who deserve to be looked after and 2. it's your responsibility to take care of any rat someone doesn't want anymore, well that's just really crappy.

It's great the girl is eating solids! I suggest trying to get her to eat some ensure...hopefully that will build her up some. Also I would suggest getting at least one of them fixed so that they can stay together (less trauma that way).

Good luck! Keep us updated with their progress and their new names!


----------



## Ophelia (May 25, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

Aww. The little boy is so beautiful.  Pack that little boy up and mail him to me! Ha.

In all seriousness, it's so crappy that something like that would happen...really makes you wonder what kind of garbage people we have in this world. Kudos to you for being big enough to step up and clean up other people's messes for them.
I agree with CoS. Keep us posted!!


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: I dont get this....*

Aww, if I had space I would steal that pretty little girl from you!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

I'll get some ensure in the morning for her. I have her and the boy together in a cage right now since I'm pretty positive there's no way she's old enough to get pregnant. She reminds me of Fay's litter right after they opened their eyes. So that is around 2 and a half to 3 weeks. By looking at her, what age do you guys think she is? I'm hoping that I will be able to put the boy with Rocky, Tanner, and Bear and the girl with Fay, Pixie, and Bubbles. Other than being thin, I don't see anything wrong with them. Everything is clear and they're active. Even the girl is starting to be a little acrobat. They were chowing down on rat blocks for a good while. Makes you wonder how often they were being fed. 

I don't know what to name them yet. But they are just soooo sweet, I just don't understand. They both fell asleep together in my boyfriends lap, with the blue boy waking up occasionally to lick my boyfriends hands. And the girl just sprawled out asleep. 

Some people effin suck. I'm already in love with these two.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: I dont get this....*

Oh what darlings! That little girl looks like Ration's mice, with her ears like that! But they're so thin! Good thing they found you, I hope they perk up nicely with some good food and lovin'!


----------



## Ophelia (May 25, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

It's good that they seem healthy.  The answer to your question about how often they were being fed is probably: Not often enough.
The names will come to you when you least expect it.
It is amazing how lazy people can be. I remember when I was younger (about 3rd grade) and a "friend" of mine had a hamster that she didn't like feeding and watering because she was so **** lazy it actually annoyed her to have to walk the ten feet to her bathroom to fill up the bottle and dump some food in a little cup. I mean...how stupid and lazy can you be? It takes 10 seconds to give a hamster a little food. The friendship was, of course, very short lived.
Remember to post lots of pictures!


----------



## Vicki (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

Oh I would be in love with them too they are so precious. I love that little girl's face. And it is wonderful of you to take them home.

If they would stay that tiny i would have 100 of them hehee


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

Of course I'd take them home(probably why they called). I won't say where I work, but you wouldn't want to leave these babies at the pet store I work at. 

I made them some KMR with wheat cereal and they went crazy over it. The cage they're in has 1/2 inch bar spacing, I know the boy can't get out..But I'm paranoid about the girl. She hasn't tried or gotten out yet, so I'm assuming she can't.

I took a couple more pictures of them. The boy fell asleep in my hand, and the girl was curious and looking at everything. So cute. 





































Does anyone have any name suggestions?


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

Its so fekking aweful that people are so inconsiderate of creatures needs! I think those people need to be locked up and have the key thrown away, although i guess its better that they abandoned them at a pet shop rather than by the road or something, the sad thing is that its easy enough to do something like that 

Theyre such darlings! Id be in love with them too if i found them! I think id end up calling the girl Gizmo as shes so cute and has the sweetest eyes ^^ I wouldnt know about the boy, i usually name mine on personanality so its kinda hard to make suggestions, most of the names i pick are Japanese so i dont think youd like them, lol.

Has someone been nibbling on your finger? lol.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

Sad, that people are so irresponsible. At least ask before dumping off the unwanted babes! 

If they were both boys, I'd say "Remus and Romulus" because of the story of the twin boys lost and raised by wolves.
There's a book, Thursday's Child, about an little girl abandoned and raised in an orphanage. She goes on to join the theater... she was a very spunky kid, and one of my fav characters growing up. Her name was Margaret. Marsha Hubler's Keystone Stables books feature a foster child named Skye. That's also a beautiful name for an abandoned girl.

Obviously most of my names come from books.  I'll think on it and see if I come up with any more. It's early, and I haven't started writing yet, so my brain's still half asleep. 

Good luck! They're gorgeous. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

for the boy...

Cloud
Sawyer
Sleepy
Casper
Lancelot
Nuzzle

for the girl...

Truffle
Elf
Molly
Marble
Lily


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

The names I liked are Skye, Casper, and Lily.
My boyfriend was trying to name the little girl Pipsqueak. Lol. I said no. 
I'm sure the names will come to me. They always do.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: I dont get this....*



Brizzle said:


>


i SQUEEd when i saw this picture and scared the boys :lol:
i'd carry her around in my pocket all day. no lie


----------



## Kate.. (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

Aw they're so cute!!! You're one lucky person !


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

Aw, they're adorable.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

I'm seriously like in love with the boy. He is my baby. When I hand him to my boyfriend, he will walk wherever he can to get back to me.
And he did the coolest thing with me today! I've never had a rat finger wrestle with me, and he did! It was the cutest thing I have ever frikin' seen! I would move my hand around..he'd chase after it..then I'd tackle him and he'd wrestle with my hand and then bounce away and turn around and come back for more. :lol: 
Omg I love him. I hope his tummy issue goes away. But if he's running around and wrestling, I don't think he's uncomfortable. I'm so attached to him already I dunno what I'd do if anything happened. He just clicked with me and I'm sure a lot of you all know what I mean. 

The girl has gotten to be a little hyper thing. It's so cute watching her run everywhere! She will grab onto my finger and start licking, and when she's done with that will go exploring. She's definitely my boyfriends favorite, and as he said, she's HIS rat. Haha. He ended up naming her Minnie. 

Why the **** anyone would abandon these two is beyond me. They are amazing little things.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: I dont get this....*

they are just soooooo cute!!! i want them!!... like i dont have enough ratties already, lol...


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

WOW they are gorgeous! That little teeny tiny baby girl! Oh I want her! Is odd thought that someone would leave them, 1) because they are so adorable and 2)because she is younger than him, you would think if they were both his age maybe someone got them a bit too early and then decided they didnt want them, do you think they are both from the same mum? It is very odd but also obviously cruel. although if you look on the bright side, if who ever gave them up had kept them they would never have had the wonderful home and care you can give them


----------



## Vicki (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

Marianne, Im with you on that little girl, she is so darn tiny. They are both precious babies and I remember a pet store i used to help out at that was here, somebody dropped off a lot of critters, once a tupperware bin with 20 guinea pigs in it, and some of them were pregnant. And another time somebody dropped a shoe box with 3 kittens that only had just opened their eyes. makes you just want to shoot people like that.
These babies are so precious and name wise you could do...

Flotsum & Jetsum
Mickey & Minnie
Will & Grace
Mork & Mindy
Fievel & Tonya

I could throw out more, but thats all that came to mind hehee


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

MORE PICTURES!!!! Sorry..but I'm demanding!  They are freakin adorable!!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

Hehe. I'll take more pictures this evening. 

Since my boyfriend named the girl Minnie, I was thinking Mickey for the boy.


----------



## grooblier (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

He looks like a Flint to me...so cute!!


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

LOL Mari I was thinking the same thing about her....I like the name Marble, its cute...or OR OR Maisy!!! She looks like a Maisy to me =)

The boy...Smoke, or cloudy....idk lol

Theyre so cute!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: I dont get this....*

I don't think they came from the same mom. He looks to be about 5 weeks and she is maybe 3 weeks. Their whole thing is just really odd. And it's so weird..you'd think they'd be skittish little things. But they are the biggest sweethearts. 

I took more pictures for you guys. 

Minnie..
Gotta love that face..









She's so curious..She was running around the bed like a little maniac. Lol.


















And Mickey..
He loves to clean his mommy..


















You can see how his tummy looks kind of funny in this picture..


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

She's SO SMALL! And her ears are SO BIG! She's the most adorable little thing I've ever seen! (And he's a cutie, too! But just... not as small!)


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, she's really tiny. The vet tech weighed her at the vet today, and she only weighed 28 grams! The vet came in, saw how much she weighed, and was like "no that can't be right." So he brought in the scale and weighed her again, and she was still 28 grams. He also said she's about 2 and a half to 3 weeks max. So young.

Can anyone give me any ideas of food with high protein that I can give her? I cooked up some scrambled eggs. Any other foods?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Fish... milk?


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Jinx and Taboo! 

becuase it's gotta be bad Karma to leave these little love, it's Taboo, and you must be Jinxing yourself some bad luck for doing it. 

God I'm dumb.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

dog biscuits are a high-protein fun snack (mine love a bonio every now and again). ummmm .. perhaps some meat-based babyfood? like chicken nuggets with rice (again, another favourite) and some meaty treats every now and again. I wouldn't go too mad with it though - the odd bit of scrambled egg, maybe a small bit of chicken or something a day may be enough for her to handle at the moment.

i wouldn't use milk - dairy isn't too good for rats.

they are incredibly sweet little things. it's the way things go, though. those who have had a hard start in life are always the sweetest kindest little things in the world .. almost as if they KNOW that you have saved them and want to repay you the only way they know how - love 

GL with the two!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Poor wee one. I take it she can eliminate on her own? My guess is a wee 3 weeks or just under. My Dilbert was 3 weeks and 31 grams.










I am going to link you to his thread...so you can see what I did (he's fat and 26 months old now :roll. Plus I asked the same type of questions too 

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4004903.0


----------



## Vicki (Mar 17, 2008)

Lordy do they make scales that will weigh something that small?? LOL
thats just about the most precious thing Ive seen, makes me want him hehee


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh yeah, she can eliminate on her own. She peed all over me the first night. :roll: 
Dilbert had trouble eating solids such as rat blocks? She eats those fine, which I'm glad. 
At the vet office, she kept trying to get away from the vet and back to me. Lol. When he let her go, she ran to me and I picked her up and she buried her head into my sweatshirt while the vet looked at Mickey. It was cute.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

CaptainFlow said:


> She's SO SMALL! And her ears are SO BIG! She's the most adorable little thing I've ever seen! (And he's a cutie, too! But just... not as small!)


I was thinking the same thing. She looks as if she might be able to fly away <3

They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

How can anyone abandon something this cute??? I'd take them in a heartbeat (not that I have room, really). What adorable little faces. Keep posting pics!

Also, maybe a bit of wet catfood for the baby girl. I fed that to my rat babies when they were still nursing. The extra protein helps the growth.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I forgot earlier: Another good protein source is soy baby formula. Either on its own or mixed in with rice baby cereal. My rats loved this (even the adults).


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I've been giving her scrambled eggs and letting her lick chicken and rice baby food off my finger till she's done licking and doesn't want anymore. She's adorable, but is a daddy's girl. :roll: My boyfriend LOVES her. And Mickey is my little baby. <3

Maybe I'll try the wet cat food. What kind did you give your rats?


----------

